# Nicolò eliminato da Caduta Libera dopo 88 puntate



## fabri47 (6 Luglio 2019)

Il *campione record* di *Caduta Libera*, *Nicolò Scalfi*, 20 anni, è stato *eliminato *dal gioco dopo essersi portato a casa ben *651.000 euro*. Durante la sua avventura nel game show condotto da Gerry Scotti, iniziata nel mese di ottobre, il "campioncino" ha anche avuto una breve relazione con una concorrente. 

Quello di Nicolò è uno dei *record* di permanenza per un campione in un quiz televisivo: infatti, è rimasto in gara per ben *88 puntate*. Superato l'Uomo Gatto, che nel quiz musicale Sarabanda resistette per 80 puntate. In ogni caso, non sono mancate le polemiche, tipo chi accusava il programma di fargli domande più facili rispetto agli avversari.


----------



## Anguus (6 Luglio 2019)

Aveva anche rotto le palle, antipaticissimo! Domande ridicole nel corso della puntata e puntualmente i concorrenti più bravini tartassati con parole impossibili.


----------



## Blu71 (6 Luglio 2019)

Era ora.


----------



## Andris (6 Luglio 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Quello di Nicolò è un *record assoluto* di permanenza in un quiz televisivo: infatti, è rimasto in gara per ben *88 puntate*. Superato l'Uomo Gatto, che nel quiz musicale Sarabanda resistette per 80 puntate. In ogni caso, non sono mancate le polemiche, tipo chi accusava il programma di fargli domande più facili rispetto agli avversari.



ce ne sono altri davanti,ma è sul podio scalzando la scorsa volta la "Professora" di Sarabanda

questo è il podio:

-"Allegria" (Sarabanda) 

-Ferdinando Sallustio (Passaparola) 

-Nicolò (Caduta libera)


----------



## fabri47 (6 Luglio 2019)

Meglio che non parlo va...Non nego che in tutti i quiz, quando un campione porta ascolti lo favoriscono, ma con questo tutto veniva fatto alla luce del sole. 

Già i tre campioni padovani di Reazione a Catena sono molto più credibili, per dire. Cosa non si fa per il dio Auditel.


----------



## fabri47 (6 Luglio 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> ce ne sono altri davanti,ma è sul podio scalzando la scorsa volta la "Professora" di Sarabanda
> 
> questo è il podio:
> 
> ...


Grazie della classifica, sai per caso il numero di presenze? Sallustio me lo ricordo, veramente bravo poi mi ricordo che c'era Andreina, brava pure lei ma non come Sallustio. A questo Nicolò, invece, c'era proprio la sensazione che venisse favorito.

Ho corretto il post intanto, togliendo il "record assoluto".


----------



## 1972 (6 Luglio 2019)

risposta automatica


----------



## Andris (6 Luglio 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Grazie della classifica, sai per caso il numero di presenze? Sallustio me lo ricordo, veramente bravo poi mi ricordo che c'era Andreina, brava pure lei ma non come Sallustio. A questo Nicolò, invece, c'era proprio la sensazione che venisse favorito.
> 
> Ho corretto il post intanto, togliendo il "record assoluto".




dopo una ricerca "Allegria" ben 124 puntate,mentre su Ferdinando Sallustio ci sono versioni contrastanti perchè probabilmente è stato in puntata anche non vincendo con speciali vari (si va da 95 a 109)


per Nicolò sicuramente possiamo parlare di record per età,visto che i campioni storici sono tutte persone in età matura adulta,o di anni contemporanei perchè battere pure la "Professora" di Sarabanda significa tornare molto indietro nel tempo.
comunque per uno di questa età ha una conoscenza ampia,indiscutibile


----------



## Jino (7 Luglio 2019)

Anguus ha scritto:


> Aveva anche rotto le palle, antipaticissimo! Domande ridicole nel corso della puntata e puntualmente i concorrenti più bravini tartassati con parole impossibili.



Peccato che poi sapesse quasi tutte le domande "impossibili" pure degli avversari... può star sulle balle, ok...ma negare che fosse un ragazzo parecchio sveglio.... eddai...


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Luglio 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Grazie della classifica, sai per caso il numero di presenze? Sallustio me lo ricordo, veramente bravo poi mi ricordo che c'era Andreina, brava pure lei ma non come Sallustio. A questo Nicolò, invece, c'era proprio la sensazione che venisse favorito.
> 
> Ho corretto il post intanto, togliendo il "record assoluto".



allegria faceva paura


----------



## iceman. (7 Luglio 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> Peccato che poi sapesse quasi tutte le domande "impossibili" pure degli avversari... può star sulle balle, ok...ma negare che fosse un ragazzo parecchio sveglio.... eddai...



Nessuno dice che non sia bravo, ma che sia stato palesemente aiutato non lo si può negare, si vedeva lontano un miglio.


----------



## 7vinte (7 Luglio 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Meglio che non parlo va...Non nego che in tutti i quiz, quando un campione porta ascolti lo favoriscono, ma con questo tutto veniva fatto alla luce del sole.
> 
> Già i tre campioni padovani di Reazione a Catena sono molto più credibili, per dire. Cosa non si fa per il dio Auditel.



I campioni di Reazione a Catena sono bravi davvero


----------



## fabri47 (7 Luglio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> I campioni di Reazione a Catena sono bravi davvero


Penso che ora buona parte del pubblico andrà su Reazione a Catena per vedere i Tre Forcellini ed abbandoneranno Caduta Libera, che era cresciuta molto in ascolti proprio per il campione.


----------



## Gekyn (7 Luglio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> I campioni di Reazione a Catena sono bravi davvero



Hanno un’intesa impressionante...


----------



## 7vinte (7 Luglio 2019)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Hanno un’intesa impressionante...



Vero ma non hanno ancora battuto il record dell'Intesa Vincente che è di 28, appartiene ai Tre di Denari


----------



## fabri47 (7 Luglio 2019)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Hanno un’intesa impressionante...





7vinte ha scritto:


> Vero ma non hanno ancora battuto il record dell'Intesa Vincente che è di 28, appartiene ai Tre di Denari


Per prevenire il rischio dell'OT, vi ricordo che c'è il topic su Reazione a Catena  . 

http://www.milanworld.net/reazione-catena-2019-dal-3-giugno-su-rai-1-conduce-marco-liorni-vt77131.html


----------



## fabri47 (7 Luglio 2019)

Intanto, il campioncino ha detto che vuole partecipare all'Isola dei Famosi. LOL.


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Luglio 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Intanto, il campioncino ha detto che vuole partecipare all'Isola dei Famosi. LOL.



è andato... questo conferma che è un "campione" costruito da mediaset


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Luglio 2019)

Orgogliosamente mai visto un solo secondo di questo scempio. 

Non so neanche chi sia lui o il programma


----------



## ibracadabra9 (7 Luglio 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Intanto, il campioncino ha detto che vuole partecipare all'Isola dei Famosi. LOL.



beh grazie gli han chiesto a quale programma tv vorrebbe partecipare....


----------



## ibracadabra9 (7 Luglio 2019)

comunque che i campioni bravi vengano avvantaggiati per tirarli avanti il più possibile è così ovunque.
Qua come a Reazione a catena, come ovunque
Alla fine è tv e si sa che un campione che resiste tanto attira interesse e quindi ascolti.


----------

